# Joe Satriani in Halifax October 5, 2013



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was at the Satriani show in Halifax last night. Such a great show (and I am not even into that stuff anymore). Unreal band with him and he is so relaxed playing all of that high energy stuff - impressive!

It was like hearing the old tracks with much better backing instrumentation. Perhaps the best drum solo I have ever seen (and I saw Rush this year & in 1987).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Joe gets talented guys to play with him live.

He doesn't just shred, but entertains and gives you a melody as well.

I've seen him live and I'd have to put it in my personal top 5 concerts.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Mike Keneally is super talented; he's a great addition to JS' band. 

I first saw Satriani back in 1988 at the Diamond Club in Toronto. It was a great show.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I've never seen Satch in concert, but based on your reviews I would certainly consider it. I'm not a big shredder fan but it sounds like his shows are much more than that.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

zontar said:


> Joe gets talented guys to play with him live.
> 
> He doesn't just shred, but entertains and gives you a melody as well.


Oh, indeed!! Often his guitar sounds like a singer holding a note...for a guitarist who is often panned for 'poor tone' by the online 'tone critics', his live sound is very vocal which seems to be what many people would be very happy with. 



NB_Terry said:


> Mike Keneally is super talented; he's a great addition to JS' band.


YES!! I had no idea who this guy was and when I saw him I was thinking "great gig for that old guy"...holy smokes...played a Fender Strat and a Gibson SG along with many keys. Super talent...often playing harmonies with Joe when not playing rhythm and a few times during the show played some lead duels with Joe. Very entertaining.

I really think that just about any guitar player would enjoy seeing Joe live in the present incarnation. I believe that a couple of the guys are people who toured with Guthrie Govan.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

That was a great show... I was actually looking forward to it (odd for me) and Joe delivered. The band was killer Mike Keneally is a monster player I've been following since the mid 90's and he and Brian Beller (bass) have been playing together since back then and work together so well... and Marco Minnemann... insane drummer...

I caught myself smiling thoughout out the night and loved hearing some of the older tunes. A friend hooked me up with passes so I had the chance to hang with Brian and Mike for a bit and meet Joe. Super nice folks all around.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was on Mike's side of the stage in the 2nd row so often just by my seat position I was watching him - it was an interesting perspective. He certainly seems to know Joe's stuff well.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

gtrguy said:


> That was a great show... I was actually looking forward to it (odd for me) and Joe delivered. The band was killer Mike Keneally is a monster player I've been following since the mid 90's and he and Brian Beller (bass) have been playing together since back then and work together so well... and Marco Minnemann... insane drummer...
> 
> I caught myself smiling thoughout out the night and loved hearing some of the older tunes. A friend hooked me up with passes so I had the chance to hang with Brian and Mike for a bit and meet Joe. Super nice folks all around.


Wow you got to meet them all too - that's very cool! sounds like an amazing night! That is a killer band - I didn't realize Joe was touring with Marco and Brian. I saw Brian with Steve Vai and I remember seeing Marco in the Dream Theater DVD where they were auditioning new drummers.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Some choice seats for Friday in Toronto still available - was just able to pull up 6 together in the 5th row floor immediately beside the centre aisle and 3 in the front row of the balcony. Bummer we've already got plans.


----------

